# Cane hill



## smudgerrichard (Mar 19, 2017)

Went to see what remains of cane hill this is what I found


----------



## fluffy5518 (Mar 19, 2017)

Not that much then ........ !


----------



## smudgerrichard (Mar 19, 2017)

No was gutted couldn't get in shame to see old girl in such a state


----------



## Gromr (Mar 19, 2017)

Last time I was here was to see the south lodge and security saw me skirting the fence and kindly pointed out his big dog to me. Nice one for getting in even if it's gutted.


----------



## krela (Mar 19, 2017)

Could you rotate your photos please. I don't appreciate getting a bad neck.


----------



## mookster (Mar 19, 2017)

My neck hurts.


----------



## smudgerrichard (Mar 19, 2017)

Trying to edit pictures sorry there like that


----------



## fluffy5518 (Mar 20, 2017)

fluffy5518 said:


> Not that much then ........ !


Sorry,smudger, i was being smart there as there were no pics to view when i left that comment. I was here two weeks ago visiting the nearby air raid shelter and walked over to see whats left of the old gal ! Such a shame ... i know its progress but why does progress have to be so shit ? Nice pics.


----------



## smudgerrichard (Mar 20, 2017)

Fluffy I see old tower still stands and remains of church do you think there going to repair these be nice to see something of the place remain wish I could of seen the rest


----------



## smudgerrichard (Mar 20, 2017)

Went to tunnels myself bloody dark lol phone touch no quite good enuff lol


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 30, 2017)

That puts a new angle on things

Thanks for the update, this was an amazing place, glad a weeny bit is left


----------



## MD (Mar 30, 2017)

any photos or the new builds ?


----------



## Potter (Mar 31, 2017)

Such a shame


----------



## mookster (Apr 1, 2017)

smudgerrichard said:


> Fluffy I see old tower still stands and remains of church do you think there going to repair these be nice to see something of the place remain wish I could of seen the rest



Everything that is left they are going to incorporate into the new development, which is good to see finally get underway after eight years of it being an empty space - even a new build development is preferable to something being demolished and nothing being done with the land.


----------



## ladyboss81 (Apr 1, 2017)

Is there definitely no way of gaining access?? was planning on taking a trip to have a look around...


----------



## krela (Apr 1, 2017)

ladyboss81 said:


> Is there definitely no way of gaining access?? was planning on taking a trip to have a look around...



Questions like this aren't allowed here. Access can change on a daily basis, the only way to find out is to go and look. Failure is always a possibility.


----------



## MD (Apr 1, 2017)

ladyboss81 said:


> Is there definitely no way of gaining access?? was planning on taking a trip to have a look around...



its hardly worth going tbh But there is a footpath around the whole site so its worth a walk around


----------



## mcspringzy (Jun 10, 2017)

I cannot believe the admin building is still standing, I thought that convenient fire would have been the end of it. Great to see some recent pictures, thank you.


----------



## Potter (Jul 4, 2017)

I real shame what has happened to this legendary place


----------



## night crawler (Jul 5, 2017)

I can see you used your iPhone


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 7, 2017)

Not been site there myself yet but we are doing a lot of steelwork for Barratt homes there... which is strange as we are based in Northants!


----------

